# Washington D.C. / NOVA



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay all,

I'm heading to D.C. (McLean, VA) tomorrow until 26 April. I have a class all week from 9-5, staying at the Tysons Corner Westin as well. If there are any other meetups at that time or if anyone is interested let me know.









p.s. Give me your best spots to buy and smoke in the area.:cb


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Unfortunately my time is sparse the next few weeks otherwise I would meet up with you.

As far as places to buy and smoke, I know there is a cigar shop just west of tyson's on 7 (on the north side of 7). I've never been there, but that'd probably be the closest shop. There is also a shop in Tyson's corner, but I've never been too impressed with it.

There should be a few restaurants that'll allow you to smoke in them as well, but I don't know specifics.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I just found out about this place....never been. Apparently you can smoke there and is very close to where you are staying:

http://www.jgilberts.com/

I'm a tad far west for B&M suggestions.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

J. Gilberts is just down 123 from where you are staying. Its a great place to smoke, They have a bar where you can smoke that is seperate from the seated dining. They provide ashtrays and everything and you can order the full menu at the bar. They sell cigars there but you can bring your own too. You should check it out, its only 5-10 minutes from where you are.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> J. Gilberts is just down 123 from where you are staying. Its a great place to smoke, They have a bar where you can smoke that is seperate from the seated dining. They provide ashtrays and everything and you can order the full menu at the bar. They sell cigars there but you can bring your own too. You should check it out, its only 5-10 minutes from where you are.


Yeah Michael is the one I just found out about it from. :tu


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

A great place to smoke that also has great food is That's Amore', 46300 Potomac Run Plaza, Sterling, VA. (703) 406-4900 It's on Rt. 7 about 15-20 minutes west of Tyson's Corner. Post where you're going to be and when, and I'm sure some of us local gorillas can meet up for a herf.:ss


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> A great place to smoke that also has great food is That's Amore', 46300 Potomac Run Plaza, Sterling, VA. (703) 406-4900 It's on Rt. 7 about 15-20 minutes west of Tyson's Corner. Post where you're going to be and when, and I'm sure some of us local gorillas can meet up for a herf.:ss


i drove by on Saturday, i think they are closed. NOT SURE THO, i would give em a call.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> i drove by on Saturday, i think they are closed. NOT SURE THO, i would give em a call.


They are closed. What a pity as it was a great place.

The Northern Virginia Cigar Enthusiasts Meetup and Blind Tasting is at J Gilberts Tuesday, April 22 starting at 5:00PM. You might even bump into Addiction there. I am sure they wouldn't mind a little extra company.


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

n3uka said:


> They are closed. What a pity as it was a great place.
> 
> The Northern Virginia Cigar Enthusiasts Meetup and Blind Tasting is at J Gilberts Tuesday, April 22 starting at 5:00PM. You might even bump into Addiction there. I am sure they wouldn't mind a little extra company.


Thats sounds like a winner. I'm in class until 5 today but I might straggle in a lil late to check it out.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Tim D. said:


> A great place to smoke that also has great food is That's Amore', 46300 Potomac Run Plaza, Sterling, VA. (703) 406-4900 It's on Rt. 7 about 15-20 minutes west of Tyson's Corner. Post where you're going to be and when, and I'm sure some of us local gorillas can meet up for a herf.:ss


That's Amore recently closed

I would also suggest J Gilberts since it's really close to where you are in Tysons. The food is good too.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> A great place to smoke that also has great food is That's Amore', 46300 Potomac Run Plaza, Sterling, VA. (703) 406-4900 It's on Rt. 7 about 15-20 minutes west of Tyson's Corner. Post where you're going to be and when, and I'm sure some of us local gorillas can meet up for a herf.:ss


That place is now closed down. If you are in Tyson's head to PF Changs, Magianos (Italian). Tysons mall has a cigar shop and about a mile drive you can find the cigar friendly Morton's Steak House. Great place for steaks, cigars and drinks. A bit expensive

Enjoy the Westin, they have the most comfortable beds i have ever slept in.


----------

